# NAMM 2013 New Product Releases



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 29, 2013)

Basically the goal of this thread is to collect pictures and specs from new bass specific releases from all the companies at NAMM. Seeing as the majority of us probably weren't there, anyone who was and took pictures and videos please post them up and share. Anyone else who has seen videos and pictures around the web post them up too! I've seen bits and pieces around here, like the always insane ritter magma top bass  but that definitely wasn't everything!


----------



## bannyd (Jan 29, 2013)

your thread is useless without searching

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-2013-photo-video-dump-long-loading-time.html


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes and no...I did miss that, however I was looking for specifically just bass gear, hence me posting it on this page  Roll with it amigo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

Spector has some MiK Coda basses coming out in 4 and 5 strings. 
Aria has that god-awfully expensive Cliff Burton tribute bass.
Tech 21 is releasing a VT Bass with a DI out.
Ibanez is releasing a BTB 7 string and some new Prestige/Premium basses, as well at a new budget version of the ATK 5 string.
All that comes to mind ATM.


----------



## bannyd (Jan 29, 2013)

i fail at reading sections -- carry on, sir... carry on...


----------



## themike (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aria has that god-awfully expensive Cliff Burton tribute bass.
> (I butchered the quote on this, still figuring things out, so bear with me ;D
> 
> I saw that thread! That was atrocious! Might as well piss on the man's grave...  Aria is treading water and that seems to be a last ditch effort to get back into the market. Not to mention is was like 4 grand or something?  What the hell is that about? I get that it's a "signature" model, but jesus, even Dimebag's "signatures" don't start there. I'm sure some definitely can get up there though
> ...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a neat EBS Billy Sheehan clean/dirt blend pedal that came out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

There's also the Jackson Kelly Bird and a new JS series Concert 4 and 5 string.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Spector has some MiK Coda basses coming out in 4 and 5 strings.
> Aria has that god-awfully expensive Cliff Burton tribute bass.
> Tech 21 is releasing a VT Bass with a DI out.
> Ibanez is releasing a BTB 7 string and some new Prestige/Premium basses, as well at a new budget version of the ATK 5 string.
> All that comes to mind ATM.



Mmm budget version 5 string ATK. I read that and believe it or not, I have in my lap, my own 4 string ATK  

I love these basses so much. I have tried other basses and nothing has spoken to me. I don't like the thin jazz style neck on my Peavey


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

Which peavey? I love J necks. 

And it's called the ATK205.

Ibanez ATK205 5-String Electric Bass | Musician&#39;s Friend

I was interested for a bit, but then I remembered I'm a scale length whore and need a 35'' neck for my 5 strings.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which peavey? I love J necks.
> 
> And it's called the ATK205.
> 
> ...



It's a Zodiac Dave Ellefson Sig  The black one with metal pickguard. I keep trying to get into it but can't. I have had for liek 2-3 years and never really played it D:


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 29, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Oh! And Danny Hauser from Veil of Maya now has the Ibby 7string Btb! From what he's posted on facebook he loves it. Before he was endorsed by Conklin and had the groovetools 7. According to him "everything about it crushes conklin" lol soo I'd imagine that its definitely a god move on Ibanez's part.



Ugh. I hate that dude. Uses expensive as fuck 7 string basses and never uses it like it could be used.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 29, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Ugh. I hate that dude. Uses expensive as fuck 7 string basses and never uses it like it could be used.



Yeah, I actually haven't payed much attention to the band honestly, I'm just friends with him on facebook and saw him post a pic of this monstrous Btb and just stared at it for a good 2 minutes, drooling. Although there is a difference between a players actual capabilities and what they can do within the confines of a song. I know when I play black metal I can only do so many arpeggio runs and tapping riffs on my 6s and end up getting stuck playing embellished rootnote lines with some added flare. Its all in the name of getting the best sound for the band really, so if I have to sacrifice a little extra technicality and flare to it then thats what I have to do. Whether or not that's the situation with Danny, couldn't tell ya, but I figured as of now I'd give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## angus (Jan 29, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Ugh. I hate that dude. Uses expensive as fuck 7 string basses and never uses it like it could be used.



Groovetools....expensive as fuck?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Now I want a 7 string bass to mimic everything I do on guitar xD


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 29, 2013)

angus said:


> Groovetools....expensive as fuck?



Oh, they're cheap? Wanna buy me one?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 30, 2013)

Markbass made an AxeFx. lol jk

http://www.markbass.it/upload_area/products/0/BASS_MULTIAMP_750px_display.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

I still havent seen the DV Mark one in the states yet


----------



## angus (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't really get the "let's do a bass equivalent of the AxeFX" thing- bass requires so much less processing that often the more you do, the worse it gets. Very different to guitar. It doesn't make sense to me, other than to market to guitar players who double on bass (sorry).



jeleopard said:


> Oh, they're cheap? Wanna buy me one?



You can get them for like $450-500 used- they've been around since the late-90s. 

A real Conklin? THAT is expensive as fuck.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 30, 2013)

angus said:


> I don't really get the "let's do a bass equivalent of the AxeFX" thing- bass requires so much less processing that often the more you do, the worse it gets. Very different to guitar. It doesn't make sense to me, other than to market to guitar players who double on bass (sorry).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's still $450-500 that I don't have


----------



## Murmel (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone know what Fender is up to on the bass side of things?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Anyone know what Fender is up to on the bass side of things?



I remember seeing some new J and P basses. I'd have to fnd them again.

EDIT: There's a new Fender USA Select Active J Bass.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...introduces-2013-select-series-models-569330/7


----------



## Veldar (Jan 30, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Markbass made an AxeFx. lol jk
> 
> http://www.markbass.it/upload_area/p...px_display.jpg
> 
> IMAGE#1



If the pod HD Pro doesn't do it for me i might get one.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 30, 2013)

angus said:


> I don't really get the "let's do a bass equivalent of the AxeFX" thing- bass requires so much less processing that often the more you do, the worse it gets. Very different to guitar. It doesn't make sense to me, other than to market to guitar players who double on bass (sorry).QUOTE]
> 
> true, since there are actuall bass models on the axe, and i found them really awesome.
> 
> However, maybe this unit is made for different bass tones, mostly, and, as you stated, doing the double bass track? Still quite an awesome piece of gear for bassists. Except that Markbass tends to go quite expensive, at least in my country.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 30, 2013)

angus said:


> I don't really get the "let's do a bass equivalent of the AxeFX" thing- bass requires so much less processing that often the more you do, the worse it gets. Very different to guitar. It doesn't make sense to me, other than to market to guitar players who double on bass (sorry).


It doesn't make any sense to me either since you can buy something like the Tech 21 VT Bass that sounds REALLY close to a recorded Ampeg setup for like $150.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 30, 2013)

You mean the rackmount or the pedal?
And curse you in the first place, I ended up wanting one...


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 30, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Ugh. I hate that dude. Uses expensive as fuck 7 string basses and never uses it like it could be used.



What do you mean by "could be used"? You mean he doesn't do crazy-ass tap-sweeps all of the time? He's a bassist in a metal band, not Jean Baudin.

(Cue posting clips of Unexpext/Brain Drill/Viramaea/thatonedyingfetussong)


----------



## angus (Jan 30, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> It doesn't make any sense to me either since you can buy something like the Tech 21 VT Bass that sounds REALLY close to a recorded Ampeg setup for like $150.



Or, if you are like me, you go to every session ever with just a good DI and record direct (after finding an appropriate setting on the bass) and screw with the particulars during mixing. I'm not old school at all- I just think amp modeling is done much, much better on the guitar half of the world. 

I don't think many of the bass models are really that great- which is fair, because the money is definitely on the guitar side so thats where the engineering focus should be.

I do bring a preamp with me sometimes, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> It doesn't make any sense to me either since you can buy something like the Tech 21 VT Bass that sounds REALLY close to a recorded Ampeg setup for like $150.





angus said:


> Or, if you are like me, you go to every session ever with just a good DI and record direct



Why don't we have both?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 30, 2013)

Bass definitely requires minimal processing. I hate super processed digital sounding bass, but on the other hand I despise people that don't put any effort into properly EQing and adjusting their bass so it just sounds super flat and dull giving the effect their amp is making a bunch of bad fart noises. I personally love the sound you get from pushing your tubes, I have the Eden navigator preamp and the hybrid state is perfect for bass. You get the reliability of solid state with the sound quality of tubes. No need for effects processing or amp modeling what so ever.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the markbass idea. It's even better that there is a PIC! 

Seriously, was there really nothing at Namm or is bass camera shy?


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## angus (Feb 1, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> Seriously, was there really nothing at Namm or is bass camera shy?



All the cool stuff is in the high end manufacturers, not the big brands.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 1, 2013)

^
I honestly don't give 2 asses about the obscure brands, all I want to know if the stuff big manufacturers put out. Because that's the only stuff I can afford.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 1, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Ugh. I hate that dude. Uses expensive as fuck 7 string basses and never uses it like it could be used.



if you've ever seen him use it live you'd know that he definitely takes advantage of it


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 3, 2013)

ixlramp said:


>



so ugly, IMO


----------

